# Help identifying a wood planer?



## wooden (May 2, 2012)

Hey all! I'm new here. Not much of a woodworker but I am a tool junky! I was wondering if anyone here could help me identify this tool....I think its a planer. I would like to learn what kind and who THE MANUFACTURER is?


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb.../13800-here-pic-planer-does-anyone-recognize/


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

A better picture, description might help. I don't know if I'm looking at 12 inches of bronze with a piece of wood on top, or 5 inches of wood with ???.

But based on the vague shape - it could be a home-made version of Stanley 98, or it could be all that's left of someone's home-made shooting plane.

EDIT: So were you able to take more pics?


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Sort of reminds me of this.


http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=64338&cat=1,41182


----------



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

Roger Newby said:


> Sort of reminds me of this.
> 
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=64338&cat=1,41182


That is a cool tool! I'd love one of those lol


----------

